# Official Caue Transport Thread



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sticky


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks ACC. 

I want to remind all transporters that this is a young (8 Months) pup who will be with unfamiliar territory with unfamiliar people so please use lots of caution out there tomorrow. Be sure the leash is on Caue before the car doors are opened and firmly held by you. Keep his collar snug so it can't slip over his head.

I know you all know these things but I'm a nervous future daddy up here in Maine pacing the floors. :::


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Loads of good thoughts coming your way Rob - and to all you transporters too!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

Nana used to say.....
May the road rise up to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back,

Have a safe flight Hilton
good luck to all the transporters,
I look forward to the corespondents tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oaklys Uncle said:


> Nana used to say.....
> May the road rise up to meet you,
> May the wind be always at your back,
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. Hilton should be leaving Sao Paulo at 8:45 PM EST tonight. I'll be tuned into the flight tracker to watch his progress.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i can't wait to see pics of Caue's journey


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the most wonderful story!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm at work all weekend but I'll be sneaking on to see how it all goes.
Drive careful everybody...........looking forward to a shed load of pics.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Rob! 

I sent you a SMS earlier (text message on you cell) did you get it?

I´m at the airline lounge, if everything is fine the flight should leave here at 10:30 Brazil time or 7:30 NY time. 

You said I would leave here later? did you check it ehr? Is my flight delayed?

Oh no ... :doh::yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiltonrio said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I sent you a SMS earlier (text message on you cell) did you get it?
> 
> ...


Too funny! Isn't it amazing how we can communicate around the world!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I sent you a SMS earlier (text message on you cell) did you get it?
> 
> ...


LOL... I got the time from your post. I haven't checked your actual flight so things are going great it sounds. I didn't receive your SMS text message. Every thing is well here. 

Looking forward to an early morning call from you tomorrow. Have a safe flight.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Good Luck Oakley's Dad, All the Transporters, Caue, Oakley and everyone involved in this transport!!!


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL... I got the time from your post. I haven't checked your actual flight so things are going great it sounds. I didn't receive your SMS text message. Every thing is well here.
> 
> Looking forward to an early morning call from you tomorrow. Have a safe flight.


I checked, it is on time, leaves in 1 hr or 7:30 NY time, should be in CT on time, Rob will call you when I get in the plane just to make sure all is under control.

Have to leave, a line of people behind me and they want to use the net, one more min and they will bite me!

Ciao! :311hi-thu


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a safe trip Hilton!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, drive safely. We got dumped on for Leah's introduction to Canada. Maine will be hard enough to take with all those funny accents: You don't want Caue to wonder if he's in a foreign country, one where *some* homes don't even have tea bags.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> I checked, it is on time, leaves in 1 hr or 7:30 NY time, should be in CT on time, Rob will call you when I get in the plane just to make sure all is under control.
> 
> Have to leave, a line of people behind me and they want to use the net, one more min and they will bite me!
> 
> Ciao! :311hi-thu


Sorry I missed this one. Oak and I were having supper. Don't let them bite you.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Wishing you all a safe journey with Caue in tow...be sure to follow all of Rob's instructions he is a nervous father to be...lol ...can't wait to see this all unfold before my eyes....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hilton just texted me that his flight is running about an hour late. That should have no effect on the transport. I'll keep you updated if I hear more....OK Hilton just called as I'm typing this and confirmed that it should have no effect on tomorrows schedule. He said he will call in any updates he gets.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Rob and all the fellow transporters.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is another amazing story!.
Thanks Oakly for Adopting this beautiful pup and for Hilton(Caue's 1st dad) to be so unselfish.
i can't wait to see the pictures and want to wish the transporters,a safe trip!.Can't wait to seethe updates!.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Ehrr .. I forgot I have a notebook, dont need to wait to use the web :

Let´s see, this airline is famous for being late, unfortunately. I keep on choosing to fly it bc their b-class is really spaceful! I´m tall, 6´3, and it is a long flight, 10 hrs.

They are also not good with maintenance and had accidents that are not worth to share, but when I jump on their planes I pray (makes me feel better) and drink wine (makes me feel REALLY better!!) :banana:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Hilton....are you in the air?

/she asks with awe, being totally petrified when planes so much as taxi at the airport


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeez Hilton don't scare me like that. :uhoh: Enjoy your glass of wine and a good nap once you are airborne.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob & Hilton I bet you are both very excited...for many reasons! I pray all will go well all along the journey...

Elliot use to have a harness & have one for Tailer too...for "Road Trips"...easier & safer (in my opinion) than a collar...getting in and out of the car along the road if necessary...I just felt better...

I'm Excited! --Tailer & Tailer'sMom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just spoke with Hilton again and he has just boarded the plane and will be taking off shortly. He would like to slide the pick up time for Faith's Mommy and Kimm to 11:30 AM.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I use the seat belt Harness. It's great because it has a nice handle which is positioned on the dog's back. I find if Shadow begins to pull, if I grab it he immediately goes back into a heel. The only problem is if I bring it with me, I need it back and that won't help with the transfer to another transporter. My dogs do not go loose in the car...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just want to say good luck on tomorrow's transport, be safe and post lots of pictures. Hilton have a safe flight









​ 



It's a Girl!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Thanks ACC.
> 
> I want to remind all transporters that this is a young (8 Months) pup who will be with unfamiliar territory with unfamiliar people so please use lots of caution out there tomorrow. Be sure the leash is on Caue before the car doors are opened and firmly held by you. Keep his collar snug so it can't slip over his head.
> 
> I know you all know these things but I'm a nervous future daddy up here in Maine pacing the floors. :::


 
I'm sorry, but that is the cutest darn post I've ever seen. You sounded like I did went my kids were leaving to go ice fishing! Caue is a lucky pup, Rob.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hilton just texted that he is taking off and will meet Faith's Mommy (Patty) and Kimm (Kim) at the new time of 11:30 AM. 

I don't do text messaging but think I was able to confirm that with him.:doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Got the message. I probably won't be sleeping tonight. Tucker's got the pee issue going on again. Ugh! 

I'll leave here at 9:45 and should be at FM's by 10:30. I'll check my PM's and the forum when I get up in the morning for any time changes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm up till midnight but don't expect to hear from Hilton till early AM. If I hear anything at all I'll post to this thread and PM anyone who might be effected.

I can't imagine I'll sleep a wink but I will at least rest my eyes if not my brain.

It will be a big milestone when Caue is in a car and riding North.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I am sooo excited! Rob, I can feel how happy/anxious/excited/overjoyed you are. This is just so wonderful.....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wishing everyone safe travels tomorrow... and same to Hilton for tonight's flight!! Can't wait to hear and see the saga unfold!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can feel the excitement in the thread and am anxiously waiting for the first set of pictures. Like Rob said, drive safe and give that boy lots of hugs and kisses from all of us since we arent there to help with this one.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiltonrio and Rob, best wishes to you both, big day ahead tommorrow. You are both to be congratulated on your commitments to this lucky boy, Big hugs to all and best wishes. This is a wonderful thing for Caue. Special hug to Hiltonrio, this is probably one of the hardest things you will ever have to do and one of the most unselfish. You are to be commended. Hugs and good wishes to all.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm up till midnight but don't expect to hear from Hilton till early AM. If I hear anything at all I'll post to this thread and PM anyone who might be effected.
> 
> I can't imagine I'll sleep a wink but I will at least rest my eyes if not my brain.
> 
> It will be a big milestone when Caue is in a car and riding North.


You'll be up all night, trust me. Everything is gonna be OK, you got some great people to transport Caue...so try to relax a little








 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> You'll be up all night, trust me. Everything is gonna be OK, you got some great people to transport Caue...so try to relax a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm afraid you are probably right about being up all night. I will try to put my head on the pillow for a while though. Especially since I probably won't have any new info till Hilton lands at JFK in the morning.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

just want to say best wishes to the transporters, Hilton, Rob, and Caue!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't wait to follow Caue's trip tomorrow!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey I just looked at my Ticker and it says " 0 days till Caue comes home." 

Zero days left has to be a good sign, Right?? :


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

You've been out to Dunkin' Donuts for an extra-large haven't you? Geez, we'll have to peel you off the ceiling to get you out the door to go pick up Caue.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hey I just looked at my Ticker and it says " 0 days till Caue comes home."
> 
> Zero days left has to be a good sign, Right?? :


Doesn't get much better than that!! Before you know it he'll be at your house!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I'm sorry, but that is the cutest darn post I've ever seen. You sounded like I did went my kids were leaving to go ice fishing! Caue is a lucky pup, Rob.


 
Ah yes, but the question is....will Rob let his kids eat worms for $5?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

He is just the cutest thing and is going to fit in so well with Oakley and yourself. Sometimes things are just meant to be.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> You've been out to Dunkin' Donuts for an extra-large haven't you? Geez, we'll have to peel you off the ceiling to get you out the door to go pick up Caue.


Uhh coffee no. Beer yes.  I'm not good at waiting and being out of touch with Hilton is just plain painful. :yuck: I know it means nothing but the flight tracker he posted is still listing nothing but "Delayed"  I'm relatively assured he has had a glass of wine and is soaring north at 20,000ft.  I just want that AM phone call to hear that Hilton, Kim, Patty, and Caue are at the dog park in CT.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Uhh coffee no. Beer yes.  I'm not good at waiting and being out of touch with Hilton is just plain painful. :yuck: I know it means nothing but the flight tracker he posted is still listing nothing but "Delayed"  I'm relatively assured he has had a glass of wine and is soaring north at 20,000ft.  I just want that AM phone call to hear that Hilton, Kim, Patty, and Caue are at the dog park in CT.


Rob relax, you will get the post, try to get some rest:wavey:


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Ah yes, but the question is....will Rob let his kids eat worms for $5?


LOL, just to be clear, I am not there. It was my HUSBAND who allowed the poor boy to eat worms!! :crazy:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Emmysourgolden said:


> LOL, just to be clear, I am not there. It was my HUSBAND who allowed the poor boy to eat worms!! :crazy:


Why do you feed your children worms? There is better kibble out there.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I should have driven south to hold his hand for the duration, but after the flue fire, God's punch line to the cosmic joke that night was that I had the flu...with no E. And not much else for two days.

Beer, ewwwwww. Next time we raid Calais for groceries I will bring bags and a pot and teach him the time-honored ritual of making tea for your guests. With a side of dog hair, of course.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hilton just texted me that his flight is running about an hour late. That should have no effect on the transport. I'll keep you updated if I hear more....OK Hilton just called as I'm typing this and confirmed that it should have no effect on tomorrows schedule. He said he will call in any updates he gets.


 
I most definitely thought Hilton was female...

and...I'm excited for you, Rob!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, so I'm just dragging my sorry butt out of bed. Tucker's last trip outside was 4:00 am. Hopefully his issue will resolve on it's own, as it has when we've rushed him off to the vet, and isn't a UTI. 

I will be leaving here at 9:45 as of 6:59....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Okay, so I'm just dragging my sorry butt out of bed. Tucker's last trip outside was 4:00 am. Hopefully his issue will resolve on it's own, as it has when we've rushed him off to the vet, and isn't a UTI.
> 
> I will be leaving here at 9:45 as of 6:59....


LOL Good morning Kimm :wavey:

Just had a text from Hilton that said he has landed in NYC and was in a cab headed for CT. "Piece of cake" in his words. So it looks like it is time to start your engines and bring my baby boy North.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Best of luck...bet you can't wait to meet your new boy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's Mommy and Kimm, we are back to our original schedule and Hilton will meet your guys at 11:00AM. Bring me my baby back


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Somehow.....I feel like an EXPECTANT Father!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rob...I can feel the happiness in your Heart. Oak and Caue are gonna have a Wonderful time.

I'm Jealous


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending warm wishes and prayers for a safe tripto all involved today. Hilton, bless you for thinking of your sweet boy first and foremost.... you've given him a great gift in rehoming him with Rob. And Rob, what can I say???? ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY !!!! There is nothing like a new baby.....you three guys are going to be one studly family !!! LOL


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Lots of prayers of happiness for this one! Everybody be safe out there! You all are doing a great thing! I'll be crying tears of happiness along the way!
Congratulations Rob! And Hilton--you are doing the right thing! Peace...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Leah thinks I'm nuts, dashing back and forth to the computer and her dancing for a trip outside in -4F weather. Can't wait for the first photos!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Somehow.....I feel like an EXPECTANT Father!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No kidding!! I feel like I'm in the waiting room


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Me too me too!! I am so excited for today!! Theo, too !!!! Good luck everyone! Safe journey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob, Daddy , did you get any sleep last night







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

:yipee: OH boy... TODAY is THE day!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

:greenboun :woot2: :banana: :cavalry: :cavalry: :banana: :woot2: :greenboun


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Rob,you must be going bonkers,waiting for yr new baby!.
By the way,he's gorgeous!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going bonkers because I'm READY TO GO! 

Why is it no one comes through New Haven...I feel like we are always going backwards...LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm going bonkers because I'm READY TO GO!
> 
> Why is it no one comes through New Haven...I feel like we are always going backwards...LOL


Kimm You are going backwards half the time.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm going bonkers because I'm READY TO GO!
> 
> Why is it no one comes through New Haven...I feel like we are always going backwards...LOL


LOL
So hurry up and leave already wouldya 



Ready, and pacing here 

(See ya'll at exit 1


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> LOL
> So hurry up and leave already wouldya
> 
> 
> ...


I can't...I don't know if FM knows we are back on the original schedule and she's probably not home if she's not on here!

I go backwards all the time. I don't quite get the highway systems. They seem all mixed up to me. Who designed them anywho? Actually, a lady I once cared for, her husband was one of the original engineers! He was very smart, but I think very confused...


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm ready... gosh.. it's gonna be a long morning


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh my - ok, Faith and i just got back from the park. i'm getting in the shower now. Kimm - if you guys get here for 10 like the original plan, it's fine.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL it's great to hear I'm not the only one pacing the floors. : Glad to see everyone up and about this morning.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I think were all anxiously waiting with you Rob


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> oh my - ok, Faith and i just got back from the park. i'm getting in the shower now. Kimm - if you guys get here for 10 like the original plan, it's fine.


I figured that is where you were! LOL I will probably leave soon Patty. DH is driving and we usually always take a wrong turn. If I get there early I will wait in the car!  Unless of course DH kicks me to the curb!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I can tell you there are two very excited boy's here in Calais this morning. I can tell Oakly knows something is going on. I'm gonna have to take him for a long walk once the transport is on the road. : I think even the cat, Ollie, knows something is up but he is giving me more of a scowl than a happy face.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad everythings on schedule!! WoooHoo!! Be safe everyone! 

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Well I can tell you there are two very excited boy's here in Calais this morning. I can tell Oakly knows something is going on. I'm gonna have to take him for a long walk once the transport is on the road. : I think even the cat, Ollie, knows something is up but he is giving me more of a scowl than a happy face.


Ollie is going to have a new brother to torment!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Shoe is on the other foot this weekend Rob. Now you know what I felt like. :


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok - consider me officially in the car

of course, that means, waiting on Kim, getting gas, etc. but i won't be checking in here anymore.

if you need me Rob, the cell phone is on.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> Shoe is on the other foot this weekend Rob. Now you know what I felt like. :


OMG and you had to do this for FOUR days and not just one. :doh: What medication did you use??? :


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep us posted Rob. I am as excited as if I was getting a new dog! (It sounds as if your cat knows exactly what's up!)
I haven't had time to read many posts this week. Have people, with experience in introducing a new dog to the household, been giving tips on how to avoid problems? I was thinking specifically in avoiding food dish troubles. I would think Oakly might be inclined to snap at a new puppy who approaches his bowl. I was thinking about the technique where you keep touching your own dogs bowl while he's eating, adding new treats to the bowl as he eats, to make him associate his bowl being touched with good things happening. 
I was wondering how you would do that with a new puppy. Could you offer your older dog treats as the puppy approaches the bowl so he associates the new dog with good things happening with his food?


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone called the news media? What a hearwarming story this would make!!! How about some GOOD NEWS for a change!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

see i told Kim it wouldn't take her 5 hours to get to my house :no:

she just arrived and we're finishing packing up the car and we'll be on the road in the next 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> ok - consider me officially in the car
> 
> of course, that means, waiting on Kim, getting gas, etc. but i won't be checking in here anymore.
> 
> if you need me Rob, the cell phone is on.


The TRAIN has left the station. WOO HOO!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> Keep us posted Rob. I am as excited as if I was getting a new dog! (It sounds as if your cat knows exactly what's up!)
> I haven't had time to read many posts this week. Have people, with experience in introducing a new dog to the household, been giving tips on how to avoid problems? I was thinking specifically in avoiding food dish troubles. I would think Oakly might be inclined to snap at a new puppy who approaches his bowl. I was thinking about the technique where you keep touching your own dogs bowl while he's eating, adding new treats to the bowl as he eats, to make him associate his bowl being touched with good things happening.
> I was wondering how you would do that with a new puppy. Could you offer your older dog treats as the puppy approaches the bowl so he associates the new dog with good things happening with his food?


Oakly will be meeting his new brother on neutral territory (LibertyME's house) which will be good. I'll be feeding them at the same time in separate rooms for while but Oakly has had experience of eating around other dogs and it has always worked out. I'll just have to be on guard duty for a while.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> see i told Kim it wouldn't take her 5 hours to get to my house :no:
> 
> she just arrived and we're finishing packing up the car and we'll be on the road in the next 10 minutes or so.


Great! {waves to Kimm} :wave::wave:

Thank you guys!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Geeze! Less than an hour before the first leg begins with Caue! All a Flutter Here!!  Drive safe everyone!! Don't speed, don't teach Caue too many crazy songs, K?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just had a text message from Hilton. He was just checking in to say everything is still on schedule!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> OMG and you had to do this for FOUR days and not just one. :doh: What medication did you use??? :


It's called TEA Rob, lots and lots of tea. And a website to play with because the cats got tired of me picking them up and hugging them.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

DebsiLou said:


> Has anyone called the news media? What a hearwarming story this would make!!! How about some GOOD NEWS for a change!!!


That would be very cool!

Could we make this into a movie? "Caue Comes Home"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> It's called TEA Rob, lots and lots of tea. And a website to play with because the cats got tired of me picking them up and hugging them.


The last thing I need today is caffine. I had one cup of coffee this morning and that is all I can handle.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Just catching up on Caue's story. What a roller coaster with a wonderful ending ! I am soo impressed with the dedication on all parts and ya'lls effectiveness.:appl: Have a safe trip everyone.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

WooHOO! again. Just had a text msg from Hilton and he is on his way to meet Patty and Kim at the dog park. Called Patty and they are at the dog park waiting. Patty said she would take lots of pictures and give me a call once they have give Caue a chance to play for a bit.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

First leg almost done! Hooray! I'll be checking this thread for updates, like many of us will. How exciting!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

<15 minutes!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you, Hilton. You have a golden heart. This is the hardest leg of Caue's trip, for sure. 

I know it will warm your heart many times over to visit here and see what your love for Caue has brought to him, and to Rob and Oakly.

We love you, Hilton :heartbeat


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

It is so exciting following this thread. What a treat to be able to be a cyber-part of this adventure.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Bless you, Hilton. You have a golden heart. This is the hardest leg of Caue's trip, for sure.
> 
> I know it will warm your heart many times over to visit here and see what your love for Caue has brought to him, and to Rob and Oakly.
> 
> We love you, Hilton :heartbeat


AMEN !!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's Mommy just called to say they are at the dog park WITH CAUE!!!! Caue was too busy with the other dogs to talk to his new dad but that is to be expected. Patty will call when they are ready to leave the dog park.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue is on the road with Faith's Mommy and Kimm!! Should be meeting up with Old Gold Mum2001 (Cin at about 1:00PM or so. The will call when they are nearing the pickup point.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

YES!!!! Great news! Weren't we all holding our breath?? So happy to hear that part one is going well!!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow! This is so exciting!! I can't wait to see all the pics, especially the ones of Rob meeting Caue for the first time. I have the Kleenex ready!!

Hiltonrio, I just have to say again, I think what you're doing is more than wonderful! Putting your feelings aside and doing what would be best for sweet Caue. It really warms my heart.:heartbeat You obviously love Caue very deeply. I truly believe in fate and know that it's what prompted you to find this forum and post your story. Caue was meant to become a part of Rob and Oakly's home. And knowing that you'll be able to come here to see pics of Caue and have updates on how well he's doing makes it all the more special.

Once again, this wonderful forum is a great example kindness and caring.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

How exciting, I am so happy for you all. Can't wait to see some pics.



> Hiltonrio, I just have to say again, I think what you're doing is more than wonderful! Putting your feelings aside and doing what would be best for sweet Caue. It really warms my heart.:heartbeat You obviously love Caue very deeply. I truly believe in fate and know that it's what prompted you to find this forum and post your story. Caue was meant to become a part of Rob and Oakly's home. And knowing that you'll be able to come here to see pics of Caue and have updates on how well he's doing makes it all the more special.


MY WORDS EXACTLY, WHAT A GREAT PERSON.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Getting the kleenex box out again for joyful tears - another good event due to Golden Retriever Forum - looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Phew!!! I think I'm gonna step away from the computer for a bit and take Oakly for a long walk to get my heart beating again.  I'll have my cell with me if anything comes up.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

:wavey: Getting ready to head out  can't stand the pacing, and my 4 yro is just as excited, saying C-mon Mom let's go!!!!!!!! as he's pulling my arm, lol.

Will be back with pics


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just back from a run, then to catch up on Caue's journey. He's on his way to his forever home! And the tears are flowing here in California already.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Tears of pain for Hilton and tears of joy for Rob...lots of tears here in Canada.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> :wavey: Getting ready to head out  can't stand the pacing, and my 4 yro is just as excited, saying C-mon Mom let's go!!!!!!!! as he's pulling my arm, lol.
> 
> Will be back with pics


WooHoo. Lots of pics!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm heading North!! See Ya In Brewer!! --Tailer & Tailer'sMom WooRuuHoo!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tears of happiness (Rob) and tears of sadness (Hilton). We are waiting here like someone waiting for the birth of a new baby. Pacing back and forth here


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

This is all so exciting!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't wait for pictures!!! Wishing everyone safe journeys today!!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

This is just such an exciting day isn't it! I sure do wish I could have been involved in some way. But reading these posts is bringing the reality right here into my house. What a wonderful story to watch unfold. You are great people!! Have a safe and happy trip. I hope all goes well with your homecoming!

Ronna:wave:
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glenn and I expect to leave Brewer in the next 15 minutes or so...just to be closer to Portland should the train arrive earlier then expected!!

Rob, Glenn has a pot of coffee ready to turn on as soon as we land back in Brewer! (I was in charge of cookies...) 
I would like to go on record has having tea available.... 

Safe travels to everyone....

Mary & Glenn


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules wishes everyone a safe and quick journey!!!!










Might as well settle down Jules, it's gonna be a long day!









Are you there yet Caue? HuhHuhHuh???


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow! good luck and a safe journey to all...this is one special day!!!!

Just take deep breaths Rob!

The CT crew is sooo excited for you, Phoebe sends a good old Roo Roo and Bo sends slobbery kisses to you and Oakly!

LOL...by the time this is all said and done this thread is gonna be 100 pages long!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hilton, big hugs of comfort to you today and in the days to come. You must feel lost right now, with many emotions. I can only imagine but it's not hard to know how much you are missing Caue today.

For everything there is a season. Caue's season is now. Yours is yet to come. Have faith my friend, you certainly have no shortage of heart :dblthumb2


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jazz & Jules wishes everyone a safe and quick journey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such cute pics!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

As everyone has said so far, thank you Hilton, can empathize with the emptiness you will feel for the next few days or months to come when there is no dog everytime you turn around. Those of us who have lost a dog can easily relate to this "ghostly" feeling. Know only that you did a WONDERFUL unselfish thing for your boy and that he will surely be spoiled and well taken care of at Rob's. Wish I could live near the water and enjoy what Caue is going to experience. You are one special person.:smooch:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL that last pic of Jazz & Jules is hilarious!!

I am soooo excited to see the pics of Caue's journey!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just spoke to Faith's Mommy and Kimm. They are about 5 miles from the hand off to Old GoldMom(Cin) 2001 in Mass. Cin is already there and waiting for them. This is really happening!!! You guys ROCK big time.

Jazz & Jules --Those pictures are going in Caue's scrapbook for sure!! Thank you.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I too just want to say (((MAJOR HUGS))) to Hilton... I also know how you are feeling today.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said to tell Hilton if you are ever in the PNW and need a golden fix, to stop on by!!! 

Much love to you and I hope you stick around the forum and watch Caue grow with us!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What an exciting day for Rob and Oakly - I'm sure they are bouncing off the walls in anticipation. Can't wait to see some pics of Caue. Jazz & Jules your pics were priceless.

Hilton - my thoughts go out to you today and I hope you are doing ok - can imagine this must be very hard on you but at least you have the peace of mind knowing he's going to a fantastic home with Rob and Oakly.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Hilton - I applaud your decision in giving Caue a new home, as I can only imagine how hard this must be, it must give you peace of mind to know he is going to a GR loving home!!! There are too many people that don't make this right decision, which is sad.
Rob - WOW, what an exciting day!! Congrats to you and Oakley and Caue!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So when will Caue be at his new home with Rob and Oakly?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Old Gold Mom 2001 (Cin) has my boy now and is heading up the highway. She should be meeting DMS (Denise) around 2:00PM. If the schedule holds we should be home in Calais around 9:00PM tonight.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm leaving now.... should be at the pick up location in about 20 minutes:wavey:


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

This is sooooooo emotionally exciting....Tears here for Caue!!!!!!!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Laura Mackay said:


> Tears of pain for Hilton and tears of joy for Rob...lots of tears here in Canada.


I'll second that!! Hope the journey is safe for everyone! What an exciting day!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing a safe journey to all involved in this wonderful adoption! Hilton, I hope your heart is peaceful knowing you're giving your youngster such a sweet life with Rob. It's a very selfless act on your part; you've obviously got the "golden" spirit. Rob, try not to jump out of your skin all day....perhaps a cup of soothing chamomille tea????


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness !!! I have just caught up 
You are all so amazing.
Good luck everyone and big hugs to Hilton  

xx


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Old Gold Mom 2001 (Cin) has my boy now and is heading up the highway. She should be meeting DMS (Denise) around 2:00PM. If the schedule holds we should be home in Calais around 9:00PM tonight.


Oh man, I will be out tonight! I guess by the time I get home there will be planty of pictures to look at!!

this is so exciting!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so, anyone want some photos


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> so, anyone want some photos


Well Duh


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Please please please


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You've got pictures !!!! I'm sitting right here waiting, please do hurry !!!!

Where's Rob, what are you doing Rob .... we've got PICTURES !!!!!

:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I just spoke with Denise and she has Caue and they are heading north towards Kittery to meet Margot. Should be there about 3:15PM Caue is traveling well and is sleeping now.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I wonder what is going thru Caue's mind right now? Do you think he knows he is on his way to his new forever home with Rob and Oakly?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> so, anyone want some photos


 
Are you kidding??!!??:doh::You_Rock_


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

photos are uploading to photobucket right now, so just give me a short while.

and, a few fillers for folks - Caue is a wonderful boy, a true snuggle bug. he was relentless with giving kisses to Kim on the ride up to MA. he was a pretty good traveler, although he was quite anxious at the start when we left Hilton. 

poor Hilton, he was having a hard time even saying goodbye to us. 

Rob - there is a small blue backpack that is Caue's and it's filled with his toys. there is a toy that is wrapped in a plastic bag and that is his very favorite one. Hilton also gave me some paperwork and his dog bed.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> poor Hilton, he was having a hard time even saying goodbye to us.


 
That must have been such a difficult moment for you all. I can only imagine.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Hilton. I can't imagine the range of emotions he must be going through, especially after an all-night flight from Brazil. The world needs more unselfsh souls like him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> photos are uploading to photobucket right now, so just give me a short while.
> 
> and, a few fillers for folks - Caue is a wonderful boy, a true snuggle bug. he was relentless with giving kisses to Kim on the ride up to MA. he was a pretty good traveler, although he was quite anxious at the start when we left Hilton.
> 
> ...


Thanks Faith. I'll be heading out the door here very soon. My next post will be made with the keyboard sitting on two fuzzy butts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Poor Hilton. I can't imagine the range of emotions he must be going through, especially after an all-night flight from Brazil. The world needs more unselfsh souls like him.


I agree. I can't even begin to fathom how difficult this morning must have been for him


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Tears in my eyes just reading this. Sad ones for Hilton as well as happy ones for Rob and Oakly.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> poor Hilton, he was having a hard time even saying goodbye to us.
> 
> Rob - there is a small blue backpack that is Caue's and it's filled with his toys. there is a toy that is wrapped in a plastic bag and that is his very favorite one. Hilton also gave me some paperwork and his dog bed.


That just makes me cry. Sad and happy tears together.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here he comes!










our first peek 










this unbelieveable adorable little black lab puppy that i wanted to steal (but he's going to be a seeing eye dog so i had to let him stay there)










at the park - 



















with Hilton


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Poor Hilton. I can't imagine the range of emotions he must be going through, especially after an all-night flight from Brazil. The world needs more unselfsh souls like him.


Poor Hilton!!!! my heart goes out to you my friend :smooch: you are one unselfish man  hope you stick around and visit us from time to time

Caue came all the way from Brazil!!!!! holy smokes!!!!!!! ...how exciting Rob can't wait to see home pics of the boys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

on the ride 










(Kim was pouting b/c she was feeling so sad for Hilton)









such a snuggle bunny!










but, how Kim spent most of the ride - with a mouth full of golden LOL


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, Rob, he's cute! 
Monster and I are excited for everyone...and yet very very sad for Hilton.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> photos are uploading to photobucket right now, so just give me a short while.
> 
> and, a few fillers for folks - Caue is a wonderful boy, a true snuggle bug. he was relentless with giving kisses to Kim on the ride up to MA. he was a pretty good traveler, although he was quite anxious at the start when we left Hilton.
> 
> ...


:nono::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:

Well thanks loads! I've become this big cry-baby the past 2 days. First watching the "Lea" youtube and now following this thread. Mostly they have been happy tears, but this post about Hilton just broke my heart. I can't even imagine how hard it had to have been to say good-bye. Yes, I know it's for the best and how wonderful that Hilton realized that. 

I'm just going to keep following this and wait for pictures. And cry some more. I think I need some wine.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures of my boy. He is pretty darned handsome if you ask me. I'm really heading out the door now :


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! I just burst into tears at that second photo!

What a beautiful story going on here!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what's this funny thing in your hand?










meeting Cin - climbing out the window to get to her to give kisses.










a few of him being a good boy. Rob - he knows, sit, stay, down and wait (at least, there may be more)



















leaving with Cin


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm on my way dad!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy indeed


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG , how handsome!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> I'm on my way dad!


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! Here he comes Daddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Caue is so handsome!! My heart is breaking for Hilton and ecstatic for Rob! What a mixture!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Caue is so handsome! He reminds me much of my Cooper!! I wonder if it's because they were born on the very same day?:wave:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> Caue came all the way from Brazil!!!!! holy smokes!!!!!!! ...how exciting Rob can't wait to see home pics of the boys!!!!!!!!!!


I believe Hilton was in Brazil on business last week, and Caue was still in NY with Hilton's friends.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Caue, you are the envy of so many goldens today, you lucky dog you !!!

Beautiful, Rob. And smart !! 

Ha ha, Kimm...I can see golden hair all over your black coat :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I believe Hilton was in Brazil on business last week, and Caue was still in NY with Hilton's friends.


OH OK!!!!!!!!!! lol  i thought i missed something!!!!!:doh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Ha ha, Kimm...I can see golden hair all over your black coat :


i really should have taken a picture of her coat - she was COVERED with fur. to the point where she wouldn't wear it inside the Roy Rogers when we grabbed lunch. :bowl:


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

drive safe everyone Caue is so handsome i know it must of been really hard for hilton to give this beauitful boy up.. but if you stick around here you will see that handsome boy grow


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i really should have taken a picture of her coat - she was COVERED with fur. to the point where she wouldn't wear it inside the Roy Rogers when we grabbed lunch. :bowl:


How funny! This is why I keep a lint brush in the car, the bathroom, kitchen drawer....etc

i


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldens, I think, are sometimes like tarantulas. They throw their hairs when they get excited. I notice that a lot when I take Daisy to the vet.

Who cares, it's Caue's hair. It's all good  

Now Kimm...you're going to have to explain yourself to Shadow and Tucker when you get home !!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

My old UPS driver had a golden and I asked her once how she got out of the house in her "brown" suit without being covered in hair. She said she got dressed JUST before walking out the door every morning. LOL. Congrats Rob Caue is even more beautiful than Hilton's pictures revealed. Cannot wait for the picture installment.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have pictures, too! 

Let me tell you, this dog was, and will be, VERY loved. He is awesome! I really had a hard time walking away with him from Hilton, and a hard time letting him go with Cin. We rode in the back of the car with him on my lap, licking my face, and snuggling. Hilton did a great job with him. 

Jo Ellen, I had so much of Caue on my jacket I took it off when Patty and I went into Roy Rogers and it's freezing! LOL It was worth every hair to be loved by this precious boy...

Let me see if I have to resize these photos...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Caue is SOOOOOOOOOO handsome!

Can't wait to see more pix!

Lisa W


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... he is sooo beautiful!!! I can't wait to see how the boys take to each other. Hilton, please definitely do stay a part of this forum... and watch your boy grow!!! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I have pictures, too!
> 
> Let me tell you, this dog was, and will be, VERY loved. He is awesome! I really had a hard time walking away with him from Hilton, and a hard time letting him go with Cin. We rode in the back of the car with him on my lap, licking my face, and snuggling. Hilton did a great job with him.
> 
> ...


The pictures of you two together are too cute!! Next time get a room!!  I'm kidding!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is so beautiful! can't stop the tears....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive been trying to keep away from this thread because it makes me cry...but might I say HE IS GORGEOUS! You are a lucky man Rob!! AND Oakly too!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

You know, think of how excited we all are then think what Rob's stomach must be doing. Think of the tears he's going to be shedding with his boys tonight!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Long time, no post...but I just couldn't resist the excitement!
Have been glued to the computer as much as with Leah's transport.
What a day!


----------



## LeannS (Dec 23, 2007)

*sigh* ( I mostly lurk lol) 
I have been crying too, for Hilton mostly. I have been in his shoes with a much loved doggie & it was one of the hardest things I have ever been through.
I am glad he will be able to hear all about him & see pictures though, I never get updates on my Dog & it makes it that much harder.
I will be watching this thread all day!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Meeting Hilton and Caue

















Play time for Caue





































Hilton and Caue














































Where I almost lost it...Heading to Maine










Saying good-bye to Patty










Saying Hi to Cindy's son and riding companion










Getting ready to Head off...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear the transport is going well. I've been trying to stay out of this thread because it just breaks my heart for Hilton, but I find myself checking in b/c I'm excited for Rob and Oakley. Caue is such a handsome boy... safe travels to everyone involved!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*One more for Rob*

Caue is one handsome boy!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't imagine the pain in Hilton's heart saying goodbye to Caue. I about can't look at those photos. I wonder how Hilton is doing. 

Hilton, if you're reading and need to talk we're here for you.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm new here, so I haven't yet gotten to know any of you, but I keep coming back to my computer to check on this saga. Congratulations Rob, Oakly, and especially Caue. What an exciting day. Hilton, you're a good man.

AM.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i doubt i'm the only one who can already picture the awesome pics Rob is going to take of Oakly and Caue playing at the beach


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Member Rob you gotta get your new furbaby the *Duck*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I can't imagine the pain in Hilton's heart saying goodbye to Caue. I about can't look at those photos. I wonder how Hilton is doing.
> 
> Hilton, if you're reading and need to talk we're here for you.


He seems to be a great guy, but I think it may take him some time to come and read the threads or respond. It's hard giving up your precious dog even though you know he is going to a great home. I know everyone knows this. I felt comfortable in telling him this because I have been in Rob's company on more than one occasion. 

I will say, at one point Caue stood on me and was trying to catch air from the window, I said to Patty, I think Oakly is going to have to share that rock we see him stand on!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

More photos 

Rob, Caue is AWESOME!!!  Hilton You are an AMAZING Gentleman!!! God Bless!!! Caue is so well behaved  Caue is a very lucky pup to have both of you, who love him so much 

Here comes Caue with Kim and Patty 
Caue lovin on Kim
Thirsty puppy
settling in for the ride
Mikey sang songs to him, "You are my sunshine", and "How much is that doggy in the window" 

Kim, Patty, and Denise, it was great to finally meet you all


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm back.... Caue is such a sweet boy..I just fell in love with him...he slept most of the way from Chelmsford to Kittery. Here he is on his way to meet EddieMe (Margo) in Kittery


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jazz & Jules said to tell Hilton if you are ever in the PNW and need a golden fix, to stop on by!!!
> 
> Much love to you and I hope you stick around the forum and watch Caue grow with us!


LOL ... 

You all guys are awesome  Have no words to express my appreciation.

Kimm and Patty; great ladies, kind, warm, pleasure to meet ya. I will check the forum, absolutely. A bit tired now, need to rest.

This experience couldn't be more rewarding; first it is a MAJOR demonstration of team work and compassion, and secondly I made friends, I have all you in my heart. 

As expected; a funny day for me, feeling a bit empty, but I'm really happy with the outcome. It feels like the fun of Oak, Rob, Caue will have, I (we), will be able to share!

Cheers!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

awww..caue is almost home to rob and oakly!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww - Hilton, you are a great guy to let this beautiful boy go like this. He WILL be happy in his new home but I am sad for you. I hope life rewards you in some special way for this act of kindness.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It was a pleasure to meet you Hilton! Caue is incredible!!! If I didn't like Rob so much, we wouldn't have made it to MA...


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

I too have been following this saga throughout the day.
Pretty impressive bunch of people here.

It's nice to know Spencer's new cousin is now in Maine, heading up 95 to Brewer, soon to meet brother Oak...and then the long crazy ride down The Airline to Calais.

I am sure after a bit of a fitful nights sleep we will have pictures tomorrow of both dogs at (in) the water.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok - just got a call from LibertyME and they are about an hour away from their meet up point with Rob. :yipee:

Caue is doing fine, but he, um, _really_ likes Libby :uhoh:  so Mary is riding in the back to keep them apart.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

*Caue Kittery ME to Portland ME*

What can I say - ! fell in love with Caue. He is just a doll!
Here is Denise and Caue,
Caue
Mary, Libby, Me and Caue


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

haha!! libby and caue sittin in a tree........


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be interested to see Rob's new "Signature" tomorrow.
You know he's not going to be sleeping.....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

just checking in for the first time today. the transport looks like its going well. hilton you are one strong man! I know you will be rewarded someday for doing such a wonderful thing for caue. I do hope you continue to come here and post and see caue with rob and oakly. 

rob and oakly.......... congratulations again!!! enjoy your new little soul mate and we want to see TONS of picture's!!!

this is an awesome group!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics guys.... I am so excited for Rob. From what I'm reading, he's only about an hour away from meeting his boy !!!!!!! WOO-HOO !!!!!! All you transporters are angels. And Hilton, I really admire you putting Caue's best interest first........ I raise a toast to you sir !!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I forgot all about the transport today. I guess Caue is almost home 

Better post lots of pics too, Rob!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow, I haven't been able to think about anything else all day. Bless everyone!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Awww - Hilton, you are a great guy to let this beautiful boy go like this. He WILL be happy in his new home but I am sad for you. I hope life rewards you in some special way for this act of kindness.


Couldn't have said it better myself, such a selfless decision for your dog. There is a special place for you and you deserve it. Glad to see you made it home safe and sound. Please stay in touch and catch up on your sleep.........
what a few days you have had. I am sure Rob will keep you apprised of Caue's new adventures.

Moverking & Kimm--------love the pictures Thanks


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! Almost to to his new home! The pictures look great guys and can't wait to see more.

Hilton...what a great noble man you are for doing what is best for you baby! God bless you.

mary jean


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hilton you are an amazing man in doing the best for Caue. I know how hard it is but you can rest easy knowing he is in a great home. I am glad that you are going to stick around and keep up. May you find happiness and that special one so you can get another pup one day. God bless you.
Rob,
I know you and Oakly are getting really excited and I cant wait to see the reunion pictures. Congratulations.
I have tears of happiness and sadness at the same time.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been away from my computer most of the day, and I'm heading out again. But I keep checking in....the pictures are great.

I can't imagine being in Hilton's shoes, but it's got to feel good knowing he's going to a great home and anytime you want to check up on him, all ya gotta do is log into the forum...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> ok - just got a call from LibertyME and they are about an hour away from their meet up point with Rob. :yipee:
> 
> Caue is doing fine, but he, um, _really_ likes Libby :uhoh:  so Mary is riding in the back to keep them apart.


Now this just made me LOL!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

missmarstar said:


> haha!! libby and caue sittin in a tree........


Hahahaha...they sure do make a good looking couple! Caue is so handsome and what about that beautiful coloring of his!!!! Wowee Cazowee!!!! People will be turning their heads when they see Rob walking Oakly and Caue down the street---2 babe magnets :


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

So how long after Rob meets Caue will he be home and able to post?? The reason I ask is I'm leaving for the evening and keep putting it off...lol. I can't leave this thread!!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pix, everyone!

What a wonderful story. 

I can't get over Caue's good looks! What did Libby think of Caue?

Lisa W


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Now this just made me LOL!


now, aren't you glad hubby had Faith so you didn't have to worry about this! LOL

and, after Rob picks up Caue, i believe he's got a 2 - 2 1/2 hour ride home so it will be quite late before we see any pictures from him.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> now, aren't you glad hubby had Faith so you didn't have to worry about this! LOL
> 
> and, after Rob picks up Caue, i believe he's got a 2 - 2 1/2 hour ride home so it will be quite late before we see any pictures from him.


Okay, thank you! I will check in when I get home then.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a very heartwarming thread, from all aspects.

All involved are wonderful people. Hilton, you're a wonderful man for putting the needs of your beloved Caue first. And, Rob, I know Caue will blossom under your loving care.

All of the transporters......you are awesome!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> He is so beautiful! can't stop the tears....


Same here... Why would I cry because he's beautiful? There's just something about him... He was clearly so loved and cared for - a lucky, lucky boy.  (can't make up my mind...)

It is now 7:00 and I'm assuming Rob has met him by now. Wow!!!! Can you feel the wonderful vibes?   (still tears, though!)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Been gone all day, you rock Rob!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job guy's, great pictures, I know Rob had him by now,right?
Can't wait to hear


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i was sort of hoping that Mary would call again once Rob had him, but no word yet.


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

my guess is that they are closing in on Brewer right now and will be online and on this forum before the doors shut on the car and the coffees ready


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sittin on pins and needles - everyone involved with getting Caue to Rob's loving arms 

Hilton especially for loving him so much you were willing to give him up so he would have the best home.

- YOU ALL ROCK


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm getting the sense that some of these Transporters are spending a bit too much time chit chatting at their points of transaction.
not much action in the transaction.
this ain't no Pony Express


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Caue is on his way home!*

Well, Rob Caue and Oakly left our house about 7:30pm....he should be home around 9pm..

This is going to be a good match!!

Caue took to Rob immediately...very touching... Caue saw Rob coming up the driveway and wiggled all over....Rob crouched down and Caue snuggled right up to him....I dare say love at first sight...
Oakly and Caue had a really good inital meeting...Oak..grumbled a bit, but it was over with quickly...I have no doubt the two will indeed be best buddies before long.... Rob's sister was with Rob...and Oakly had to check in with Aunt Pat..."You still love me best right Auntie?"
Caue played his part as younger brother well...by sliding under Oaklys belly...Oakly would stand there and Caue would play London Bridges under his belly...

Tailer and Caue had a sucessful meeting....two intact males...lots of vocalizing, but nice body language, ...given a bit more time...they would be great wrestling buddies...Elliot and Caue did fine together....Even Lexi and Caue did well.... Lexi is a really bitchy dog...Caue tried mounting her and well lets just say she told him, "listen pip squeek - knock it off!" - he listened... (smart boy)

As Faith has said... Caue LOVED Libby....he may be 8 months old, but he is familiar with 'the ways of love'....and my flirty girl kept looking at him coyly all the way home...what a tease....Liberty adores Glenn...one of the pics I got was Liberty looking adoringly at Glenn and Caue looking adoringly at Lib!! (it is uploadng now...)

Caue is a strong, healthy, playful, energetic boy. He has clearly been well loved and well cared for...Hilton you raised a wonderful Golden boy....rest assured he is loved already....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah! sounds like it all went really well! woo hoo! i can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Goosebumps and tears just knowing Caue is with Rob and Oakly!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Tears, Tears, and more Tears...what an amazing journey. I am so touched by the kindness of all involved. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Wow, this is amazing! I'm so happy for you Rob!!! I hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*Caue-Oakly-Tailer Introduction Pictures*









At Planet Dog!









On the road!









I love her....she loves him...he loves somebody else...you just can't win...









Howdy do! I've heard lots about you!









It is official...brothers....









Oakly says....*I* am the evil puppy waaaahahaa!









Hello Tailer...hello Caue









Oakly is Oakly wherever he goes!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

That last one is sooooooooo funny!!! Frame it


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you know, it's amazing how Oakly does have those rabbit ears going no matter where he is! looks like everything went well.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oakly is Oakly wherever he goes....ROTFLMAO. I'd recognize him anywhere 

Can't wait to hear from Rob !!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those pictures have me cracking up, especially Oakly with the _freaky_ eyes and the last one with the rabbit ears. I can't wait to hear from Rob and see his pictures....he always takes wonderful pictures! And wow!!! What a beautiful red color Tailer is!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My Dad....









Where's Tailer?









Liberty & Elliot - can we play too? We will be good...









Oakly at the door....alright already...enough with the chit-chat...can we go home?!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Oaklys Uncle said:


> I'm getting the sense that some of these Transporters are spending a bit too much time chit chatting at their points of transaction.
> not much action in the transaction.
> this ain't no Pony Express


Just like an anxious uncle. Slow down cowboy, they've done this before.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Almost 9PM at Robs! He should be almost home!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at Caue soaking up that attention from Rob. His eyes LOL, he's in La La Land!! :heartbeat


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so exited, there almost home, so glad this all went well, You guy's are great. All the dogs look so happy in the pictures, I'm so happy for you Rob, Oakly and Caue:wave:







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to see the trip is going well and they're almost home. Love the great pics from the trip! Hilton, thanks again for what you've done. Rob, we can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So happy all went well and another GRF transport is a success, Maybe you guys have found a new calling. Not bad for a bunch of amateurs. I will keep you in mind for my future transport connections. Glad to see so many members getting to meet one another especially for such a GRReat cause. So happy all is well for you Rob and thank you once again for the millionth time Hilton. You have made a great sacrifice for the betterment of your friend. Everyone take a BIG breathe now and rest on your laurels. Well Done folks.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Not great photos but being there for all the action was awesome. What a great pup Caue is. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

good job Auntie Pat


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> poor Hilton, he was having a hard time even saying goodbye to us.
> 
> Rob - there is a small blue backpack that is Caue's and it's filled with his toys. there is a toy that is wrapped in a plastic bag and that is his very favorite one. Hilton also gave me some paperwork and his dog bed.


That simple act of packing his familiar things and making sure his special toy is marked...brought tears to my eyes. And it shows even more than finding a good home for Caue what type of "parent" Hilton was.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob Is Online!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Come on Rob, been waiting alllllllll night...LOL







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

feel like were all watching you? We ARE! lol


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

My turn...I just made it home...had to play ball with Tailer & feed him supper...then get the pictures from the camera to the puter...here are just a few (took 73!) I think this is really gonna Work Out Just Fine!! WooHoo! Good Job Everyone! Rob...go for a walk , feed your Boys n Get Some Sleep!! Great to Meet Everyone of You Furred or Not!!

Rob & Caue - First Hugs!
Caue Under Oakly! And Again!
Caue, Oakly & Tailer!
Finaly...Oakly Saying...Come On Dad Lets Get Out Of Here!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

bout **** time..lol:curtain::wavey:

Now we can hear updates from him.. Congrats again rob


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> feel like were all watching you? We ARE! lol


LOL, true







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> My turn...I just made it home...had to play ball with Tailer & feed him supper...then get the pictures from the camera to the puter...here are just a few (took 73!) I think this is really gonna Work Out Just Fine!! WooHoo! Good Job Everyone! Rob...go for a walk , feed your Boys n Get Some Sleep!! Great to Meet Everyone of You Furred or Not!!
> 
> Rob & Caue - First Hugs!
> Caue Under Oakly! And Again!
> ...


Oh, I'm so glad you got a picture of the Caue under Oakly. That was so funny.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob looks like he is holding on for dear life!!!!!! He cried, right? Tell me he cried when he first seen Caue! I just know he cried!!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

no, sorry, no tears, but a great big grin, big cuddle hug....really was pure happiness!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I bet he's downloading pictures







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Yipee!! I've been watching the clock all night saying, "He* must *be home by _*now*_!!

I was dying to see "the first meeting" picture! And so cute with Oakly over Caue like that! The question is: who put themselves where? My new foster dog tried to walk under Mister, but Mr. was too short, so he ended up getting picked up and walked around with on Mitchell's back, very much like Oak on Caue!! So where's the 67 other pics?

Congrats on your new boy, Rob!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

{{{{{{{{ Impatiently tapping foot }}}}}}


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Caue would nose under Oakly! Funny! Oakly didn't really mind...I don't think! Tailer had a great time and slept the entire way home...is racked out now, not a peep from him!! Big Day in the Big City meeting lots of new Fur-Friends!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I bet he's downloading pictures


well he **** well BETTER BE!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> well he **** well BETTER BE!!!!!


LOL, YES








 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> {{{{{{{{ Impatiently tapping foot }}}}}}


I'm sitting here reading a book and I just hit "refresh" every 30 seconds :uhoh: to see if Rob has posted yet.

Hurry!!!! I need to go to bed sometime tonight. And I can't until I read Rob's version of the Caue tale.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Check out "who's online" and see how many of us are reading the Caue transport thread! We're all patiently waiting Rob! 

tapping foot....... LOL


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> well he **** well BETTER BE!!!!!


 
I agree we are waiting Rob!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tapping everything I got...LOL, put the coffee down Rob and give us some pics...LOL







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

or even just a line, hey I'm home


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes we are home...Forever home. Phew that was a lot of reading to catch up on. I had to get the boys fed and pottied and Caue is busy exploring the house and looking for the cat. 

Caue is gorgeous and a perfect goof ball and a love. It will take a few days for him to adjust but it should be fun. 

Thanks to everyone who participated today and especially to Hilton. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tomorrow!?!?! anxiously waiting til tomorow then.. go give your new furkid some cuddles.. if not only to distract him from cat hunting


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

welcome home all of you...looking forward to seeing your pictures in the morning. what a day!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome home Caue!!!!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Now I can leave work and head home. Can't wait to the pics tomorrow..


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Yes we are home...Forever home. Phew that was a lot of reading to catch up on. I had to get the boys fed and pottied and Caue is busy exploring the house and looking for the cat.
> 
> Caue is gorgeous and a perfect goof ball and a love. It will take a few days for him to adjust but it should be fun.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated today and especially to Hilton. I will post pictures tomorrow.


Yeah you're home, good to know, don't wait to long o paste those pics, have a good night, maybe you can actually get some sleep tonight


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad you are all home safe and sound....what a day!!
Look forward to hearing how things are going tomorrow!
Later!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Get some Sleep! Will you put Caue's Crate in your bedroom? Give both your Guys a Hug from me and go to bed!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

alright i have to remember we're on page 27 so when i check in tomorrow i know where to start reading again 

so glad you're home and things are going ok Rob.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Good night Rob, Oakly and Caue...you must be exhausted! I'm looking forward to hearing your story and seeing some more pictures. Good night everyone...see ya in the morning.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sleep well, boys!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> Glad you are all home safe and sound....what a day!!
> Look forward to hearing how things are going tomorrow!
> Later!!


The trip home went fine with both Caue and Oakly sleeping most of the time. I'll try to get them out together tomorrow for some fun and exercise on a 50' lead.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Glad everything went as planned. You must be so excited!!!!! Hope you all sleep well tonight.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks so much to you guys for posting so many pictures! They are wonderful! Had to go out, then had some guests here after. I couldn't wait for them to leave so I could log in and see the pics and catch up on the news!!! Didn't think they'd EVER leave. 

Glad everyone is home safe and that Caue is in his new home. What an amazing day!!! can't wait for more pictures Rob! Hope everyone sleeps well tonight. 

I love this place!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! The pictures are great, I love hearing each persons account of the hand-off! This place is amazing, can't wait for the "home" pictures!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

All I can say is what a wonderful forum and what wonderful people!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....what a story.... You guys are all great.

We need to get us a West Coast transport going, so some of us can be involved....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....what a story.... You guys are all great.
> 
> We need to get us a West Coast transport going, so some of us can be involved....


I would be in on that for sure!!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I would be in on that for sure!!!!!!


How would Jeremy and you split that part of the trip? lol


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

glad your all home!! cant wait for morning!!! :wave:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> How would Jeremy and you split that part of the trip? lol


One of us could go south to pick up and the other go north. There's ALWAYS a way!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I know that exhausted feeling. And he didn't have the snowstorm! Can't wait to see the pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....what a story.... You guys are all great.
> 
> We need to get us a West Coast transport going, so some of us can be involved....


I was thinking that too!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! I worked from 10-8 today and we were SLAMMED and I didn't get one chance to check this thread. I finally got home and read the whole 24 pages that popped up since I went to bed last night. Cause is beautiful! Rob, you must be elated...Oakly looks like he will be happy to have a little brother. I can't wait to see pictures.
Hilton, you are an amazing, unselfish man. I can't imagine being parted from any of my dogs, but you did what was best, and trust me, Caue got an incredible home with Rob, and you know you'll be able to see him whenever you want. 
This forum continues to amaze me everyday.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jazz & Jules said:


> One of us could go south to pick up and the other go north. There's ALWAYS a way!


Well duh...I didn't even think of that...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is wonderful.... !!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pictures, tomorrow. 
Rob, are you realllly going to make a scrapbook?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....what a story.... You guys are all great.
> 
> We need to get us a West Coast transport going, so some of us can be involved....


Oooh, yes!!! My car is all gassed up and Fergus and I love car trips...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Oooh, yes!!! My car is all gassed up and Fergus and I love car trips...


OK! First we have to find a great dog in San Diego, find a wonderful forever home for it up in Seattle and then start "working the chain"!!

Or we could bring a dog from CA to NJ!! Now that would be a 'trip'!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

When we first started talking about getting Cosmo, we talked about doing a transport like this....Houston to Seattle. But there was just WAY too many gaps to fill and the forum was much smaller at the time. So we had to go the airplane route... But it was still a great story...

I am a bit jealous having to watch two great transport stories in a row from across the country......but at least we've got this forum to be able to follow it...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone on the left coast from the forum should check Petfinder. You could all fill in the missing legs in your area and still meet up with one another...

I went to bed by 7:30 last night. I was pooped. It was a wonderful experience, but it was tough being the love train and having to take that least from Hilton. I am a very emotional person, but did my best to hold it together.

Rob, I sent you a PM you should read.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I think this forum should be very proud!.
3 dogs changed home,thanks to people,in less than a yr!.
You are all amazing people!.
Wish I could have helped but way too south,to be able too!.
Rob,now,we want some pictures!.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Wow, this is amazing!! I cannot wait to see Rob's pictures...we'll be waiting!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Do you think this thread is the most viewed ever?? 
I can't wait to see the pics either, and to read the stories!!!!
Congrats Rob!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> We need to get us a West Coast transport going, so some of us can be involved....


It would be wonderful to have several routes across this country :eclipsee_--south to north..:cavalry: north to south...west to east:eclipsee_....east to west :cavalry: , criss-cross applesauce, etc...getting goldens :eclipsee_from one home directly to another home.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> It would be wonderful to have several routes across this country :eclipsee_--south to north..:cavalry: north to south...west to east:eclipsee_....east to west :cavalry: , criss-cross applesauce, etc...getting goldens :eclipsee_from one home directly to another home.


 
If we ever have one in the midwest, I'm there!!!! I'll even buy a bigger vehicle just so I'm ready.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy to hear everything went well....
Hilton you did what was best for your dog can't find the right words to express myself...very caring Man
Soooo happy for Rob
Now lets see some Pic's Please
ps
Kimm you take a good pic...I remember the other pic that you posted of yourself on the Other forum that covered your head
Mike


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuckman said:


> Kimm you take a good pic...I remember the other pic that you posted of yourself on the Other forum that covered your head
> Mike


:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck: Hate, hate, hate having my photo taken, but thank you. When you hit a certain age and the face begins to fall, you run from cameras. I didn't even like having my picture taken when I was 20. Something that my Dad passed down to me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Phew.  Took the boys a while to settle in once we got home last night. Caue was busy exploring every square inch of his new home. They had a couple of quick spats over toys so I had to put those up for the time being. I had thought of that before I left but didn't get around to it. :doh: I let both Caue and Oak share my bed and they slept great till about 7:30. I woke up in the middle of a golden sandwich.  They had about 15 rounds of WWF wrestling with me as the wrestling mat then I came down and took them out. The back to bed for another hour. I think they are going to be a great pair together.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great pictures Rob. Glad you made it home safe and sound. The boys look great together. So happy for you all.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cool beans !!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Yay! Welcome home Caue!!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

They had about 15 rounds of WWF wrestling with me as the wrestling mat then I came down and took them out. The back to bed for another hour. I think they are going to be a great pair together.



Only 15 rounds.....lol
That's great news
Mike


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

aw, a golden sandwich! 
It's funny because when my boyfriend and I hug Monster always wants to jump up and we always end up with him....if we just say the words "monster sam-ich" he gets excited. 

Sounds like its going to work out great!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear all is going well Rob..... know the sandwich feeling in bed....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! I am so glad he is home!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great news Rob....
Sleeping until 7:30 ahhh... one of the joys of adopting an older dog!
Enjoy the day!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Love those "fur-sandwiches." 

The boys will be sharing toys soon! 

I remember when we added our 2nd male.. our 1st male did NOT want him there... scary! Now they are best friends and they snuggle together and they have the 'toy thing' all worked out. 

Lisa W


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great photos! Looking forward to seeing more of the dynamic duo


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Rob, DH and I were just wondering at Oakleys age????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They look great together and I am so happy it went so well especially this morning. A golden sandwich what a great way to be together and bond. I can still see that sweet little puppy face in Caues face from Conan. What sweet boys you have.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

norabrown said:


> Hey Rob, DH and I were just wondering at Oakleys age????


Oakly is 2 1/2 now.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Great to see some pics!!! Who is the red golden? I love the one where it looks like Oak and Caue each have a leg!! 

New thread for the weekend outing pics?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> ... I woke up in the middle of a golden sandwich.  They had about 15 rounds of WWF wrestling with me as the wrestling mat then I came down and took them out. The back to bed for another hour. I think they are going to be a great pair together.


 
That sounds wonderful! I'm so glad you all made it home safe and sound. Looking forward to hearing more when the three of you get settled in. You must all be exhausted. Congratulations!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> ...poor Hilton, he was having a hard time even saying goodbye to us.
> 
> Rob - there is a small blue backpack that is Caue's and it's filled with his toys. there is a toy that is wrapped in a plastic bag and that is his very favorite one. Hilton also gave me some paperwork and his dog bed.


I have to say this just shows what a truly wonderful heart you have Hilton, and I hope you check in from time to time when you feel up to it


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That's IT? Those are all the photos you have so far? What kind of father are you?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Great to see some pics!!! Who is the red golden? I love the one where it looks like Oak and Caue each have a leg!!
> 
> New thread for the weekend outing pics?


The redhead I believe is Tailer of Tailer'sFolks! Isn't he a honey!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, Tailer is the Red Head...Mouthiest one in the bunch!! it was fun to have 3 - 2 1/2'ish year old males in LibertyME's Kitchen!! It worked! 

Glad to hear about the Golden Furfaced Sandwich & WWF wrestling mat...teehee!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm so glad Caue is fitting in so nicely with you and Oakly  can't wait to see more pics of all their great adventures together


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Have loved all the pictures. Another wonderful story of what dog loves can do. i think hilton did the best,(and ne of the hardest things0 a person could do for their beloved dog. St. Francis is surely smiling at you

Rob, i know that snadwich feeling. Sometimes in the night i gotta go potty and i h ave to worm my way out from under the dovers----and getting back in bed is hard. i feel like a sausage being slipped into a skin--barely room to get back under the covers.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Great pictures Rob! Nice to see another happy ending! Those boys will be BFF's (best friends forever)!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Rob, i know that snadwich feeling. Sometimes in the night i gotta go potty and i h ave to worm my way out from under the dovers----and getting back in bed is hard. i feel like a sausage being slipped into a skin--barely room to get back under the covers.


This made me laugh...Hubby is the one who has to wiggle out from under the covers & many nights I hear..."Now, How and I suppose to get back in there!!"


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly is 2 1/2 now.


9 months and 2-1/2 years!!!!! Those are great ages for having lots of fun together.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One thing I noticed is that "I think" Caue likes the "Very" back of the vehicle to ride in. Not the backseat, but the very back. I could be very wrong though.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Rob! I just wanted to say that I am so happy that you have your boy with you now. He is quite handsome and compliments Oakly perfectly. I dont blame Oakly for not wanting to share his dad, but it sounds like he wont have to much trouble with it. Caue is very lucky! A Golden sandwitch, that sounds like the most perfect way to wake up! Have a wonderful first full day with your boys!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad everything is going well. Congratulations again. Have fun with 2x the doggy kisses.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> That's IT? Those are all the photos you have so far? What kind of father are you?


Hahahahaha...I know it! We all bothered you for pictures of Leah, too


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been happy and sad reading through this journey - I have even cried a bit! Can't wait to read your updates Rob - Honey and I send our UK love!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

It's nice to read something with a happy ending. I know it will be hard for Hilton to get used too, but at least he'll be able to keep in touch with Rob via pics etc. Poor Rob, he's probably still tired and there will need to be some time for Oakly and Caue to get adjusted to one another. Plus Caue needs time to realize this is his new home (which sounds wonderful). I'm sure there will be a little "alpha" issues to work out since they are both males. But at least since everyone is now home, things can settle down to a normal routine.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, after you come off could nine, would love to see pictures. Terrific looking pair of goldens and congratulations.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well me and the boys have had a great first day. Took a leash walk with the pair of them this morning and it went really well. Caue is pretty darned good on the leash which surprised me since he pulled during the transport. A few snaps on the leash and the three of us were strutting down the street shoulder to shoulder. (OK there was the occasional distraction ) but I was very happy. 

This afternoon I took them for a walk in the woods down to the beach. Oakly got to be off lead but I kept Caue on the Flexi. 

Caue was a riot to watch in the water. Near shore it was the consistancy of a Slurpee and he kept lunging at the waves. Not the best lighting for pictures but they do capture the moment. He had a major bout of the Zoomies when he came out. Very funny to watch. I think I have some tired pups now.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pic Rob.
How is it with two?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That is exactly what we've all been waiting for !! 

Very nice. Thanks, Rob !!

:wave:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, a few more. Not bad, but you'll have to keep snapping.  No wonder Caue is holding his feet up. I would be too in that.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that your 'City Boy' is doing to just great on the rocky coast!!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pictures Rob!
Nice looking pair.
Made me almost want to run out to the beach and frolic myself.
almost.

I've got a feeling that will take a bit of the edge of the WWF bouts scheduled for this evening. 

How are they handling the bathroom breaks at home? Everyone have to go together?

Usually it seems age trumps in the Alpha test, but I know Oak can be such a submissive wuss at times....it will be interesting to hear how it unfolds...ties are not good.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like the first day together went wonderfully!! I love the pics! What a very beautiful pair of Goldens.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics, Rob! Caue is beautiful!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What wonderful photos A great looking pair you have


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like they had a great first day together :bowl:


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

wow .. that's really cool!
:cookoo::wiggle::woot2:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Man oh man...he's a handsome golden!!! Who are some of his ancestors? I would have a major case of the zoomies, too, if I stepped into that water with bare feet. I feel cold just looking at it!!!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Those are great pictures...Congratulations on bringing Caue home! He and Oakly look wonderful together!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hiltonrio said:


> wow .. that's really cool!
> :cookoo::wiggle::woot2:



hope you are doing OK Hilton! and that the photos don't make you sad only bring you peace on the highly unselfish act of doing what was best for Caue


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Well me and the boys have had a great first day.


Gorgeous Boys Rob!!!! :wavey:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful Maine pictures as usual Rob. Can't get over how pristine the snow is. Cauae is one lucky guy. Come to think of it---all three of you are lucky guys.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

arcane said:


> hope you are doing OK Hilton! and that the photos don't make you sad only bring you peace on the highly unselfish act of doing what was best for Caue


is all good! :wiggle:

got two friends here and they're enjoying the story and pics, mesmerized with the transport, and the troop around here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT pics..... but what is it with these Maine dogs and their ears?????? TOO cute !!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Looks like an awesome day with the boys


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like a great first day.... Im sure there will more to come and a very happy ending....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like you boys are settling in well. Great pictures Rob.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The photos are great!! This is my fav! Caue is a wild boy!! LOL!!

Sounds like everyone settled in just fine. Thanks for posting the pics Rob!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those are fantastic pics Rob, considering your hands were full too, looks like you 3 are set for life..............you're a top man !!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Great Pictures!!! I love the ones of Caue with his ears flying. There happen to be a couple of them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE the new photos, Rob. Glad all is going so well!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the great photos Rob! Looks like Caue is loving Maine! I love the pic of him by the rocks watching the water.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! 10,741 views on the Caue transport thread! Amazing!!!











Official Caue Transport Thread ▼ 27-01, 16:35 Thor's Mom 355 *10741*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

How fantastic!! Looks like a great first day!! There will be many more fun days to come!! yey!!


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

I just checked that out too.
Already set the al time post record....less than a thousand to go until the View record is set.
Rob's just got to promise a couple more pictures....maybe he could get one of them sleeping!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

OOps, must not have refreshed....now it's 11,197!



Merlins mom said:


> Wow! 10,741 views on the Caue transport thread! Amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I missed this journey! But I am in tears watching it all unfold! What a handsome guy Caue is and all the pictures are wonderful! Congrats again Rob! He is so handsome, Oak & Caue are going to have such a long, loving and playful life!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love your pictures although they made me cold while sitting inside my house. How do you stay warm?


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweet Katie said:


> Love your pictures although they made me cold while sitting inside my house. How do you stay warm?


I think it's now called a "Golden Sandwich"


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

You got a couple of "Best in Shows" there Rob!...2 Goldens and The Maine Coast.....Life Is Good!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi i dont know you guys but just wanted to say I am amazed at with all of you, feel so sorry for Hilton giving up his pup (for all the right reasons)but how all you guys pulled together to get him to his new forever home is amazing.
I have followed this thread and like most have been in tears but living in uk not much help bless ayou all that has helped in this amazing rescue.:wave:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm new here, but wanted to say I've been reading this thread and the ones that came before for the past week -- what an amazing story. It does seem like something the local news channels would have enjoyed getting in on. Jingles for Hilton who must miss this beautiful puppy and best wishes to Rob for giving him the best forever home. Thank you for allowing so many of us to live the journey vicariously.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what an awesome journey!!!! I think everybody involved here did a wonderful job for hilton, caue, rob & oakly. thanks for sharing with us!! keep the pic's coming!!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Well me and the boys have had a great first day. Took a leash walk with the pair of them this morning and it went really well. Caue is pretty darned good on the leash which surprised me since he pulled during the transport. A few snaps on the leash and the three of us were strutting down the street shoulder to shoulder. (OK there was the occasional distraction ) but I was very happy.
> 
> This afternoon I took them for a walk in the woods down to the beach. Oakly got to be off lead but I kept Caue on the Flexi.
> 
> Caue was a riot to watch in the water. Near shore it was the consistancy of a Slurpee and he kept lunging at the waves. Not the best lighting for pictures but they do capture the moment. He had a major bout of the Zoomies when he came out. Very funny to watch. I think I have some tired pups now.


I am so thrilled for you all! Honestly - looking at those pictures, it's like Caue has been with you always. He looks incredibly HAPPY!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Uncle said:


> I think it's now called a "Golden Sandwich"


I was thinking today and started giggling...a "Golden Robwich"...


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What handsome boys they are together. Congratulations


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh YAY!!! More piccies.. and they look sooOOOOO happy!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Gotta love those two, they look so good together. Great Pictures







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

aw that is so great!! congrats Rob!! He's sweet looking


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

So glad all is well in Maine with the boys...the pics are amazing as usual...Rob, I will say it again, you are going to love having 2 goldens around...it is truly wonderful...enjoy!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob, you are going to have too much fun with these two! They look like they love each other already!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I made a little puppy shower gift for Rob.:bigangel: But before anyone tries to view it, here's some stuff you should know.

1. It's a big file, 17MB, so it takes a while to load/buffer.

2. I have it hidden behind my portfolio website. It can't be uploaded to youtube because their private viewing requires you have everyone's user name and it's limited to 25 people. The problem is that I ...cough...may possibly have used...cough...material that was not mine.

3. DISCLAIMER: I will not be responsible for any damage to floors, keyboards, chairs or carpeting if you view this with a full bladder or anything in your mouth.


Go to www.carraigcreative.com and click the title underneath the elliptical picture. The video should load in Windows Media Player.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Betty,
That is so funny and I loved it. You are so talented.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Love the pictures!!!! They look great together and it seems like everyone's getting along fantastically! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> I made a little puppy shower gift for Rob.:bigangel: But before anyone tries to view it, here's some stuff you should know.
> 
> 1. It's a big file, 17MB, so it takes a while to load/buffer.
> 
> ...


Now that is just too ****** funny. Great job on that! The evil puppy invades Calais. BTW the evil puppy is curled up beside me and probably dreaming about diabolical plans as we speak...so beware.....Thank you for the video it was great.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hilton. glad to know you are adjusting to this, thank you for being such a great doggie dad. Please keep in touch as we all want to know how you are doing and thank you once again for being such a wonderful person. Caue will always love you as his owner or his uncle.((hugs))


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Carraig, THAT IS HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great job Betty, too funny. Bet that is just the beginning of the adventures of these two new brothers. Time and Rob will tell. Thanks


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Awesome Pair*

Rob, 

CONGRATULATIONS on the new family member. He is gorgeous!!! They make such a wonderful pair, surely are already best buddies!!

Look forward to photos of them two even more than before!!!

TM


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Rob!

This thread is getting humungous and I wasn't sure if there were more pics, so I just picked a page to start reading, and there they were! The two handsome devils! I think he's gonna like it there... I love when they get those "fresh out of the water" zoomies! I just had my foster Mitchell in the water for the first time today (challenging on the flexi, as you know!) and he was unsure of the ice at the edge of the water, but after that, he was all golden! And then the racing around began! 

I think Mitchell would get along great with your two. You sure that three is not the magic number? I mean, now that you're used to two, I think it's time to move on with things and add a red one to the mix, don't you?

Here's a pic of Caue sans flexi! Looks like it belongs on a Maine postcard!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Karen, that looks really good! Def. a postcard pic!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That is gorgeous Karen. The perfect setting for a pair of handsome dogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Betty....your short was hysterical!
Cant wait to show Glenn!


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just went through all of the pics! What a great story!

To everyone who helped with the transport - You are all wonderful, big hearted people!

To Hilton - I think you can rest easy knowing that you found Caue a great family!

To Rob and Oakley - congrats on your new family member!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice Evil Puppy Tail! Thanks!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been following this from the beginning, what a wonderful thing that everyone involved accomplished.

The boys look like they are going to get along wonderfully.

Hilton you did a great thing for Caue, he will be in a forever loving home.

Great evil puppy video


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> This thread is getting humungous and I wasn't sure if there were more pics, so I just picked a page to start reading, and there they were! The two handsome devils! I think he's gonna like it there... I love when they get those "fresh out of the water" zoomies! I just had my foster Mitchell in the water for the first time today (challenging on the flexi, as you know!) and he was unsure of the ice at the edge of the water, but after that, he was all golden! And then the racing around began!
> 
> ...


Nice photo shop Karen. I'll be saving that one for sure! Thank you.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Carraig, I'm just not buying the "evil puppy" thing. Just look at that face, those eyes, that tongue. 

Funny, funny video!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks and sounds like Caue is settling in just fine. Very funny Evil Puppy Video Carraig


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Carraig said:


> I made a little puppy shower gift for Rob.:bigangel: But before anyone tries to view it, here's some stuff you should know.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to www.carraigcreative.com and click the title underneath the elliptical picture. The video should load in Windows Media Player.


This is just so funny. I love the way Caue vaporizes Rob's house!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Oaklys Uncle (Jan 19, 2008)

GREAT video!
I wonder if that's what Rob's house actually looked like when he got home from work today.
Has Oliver (the cat) established dominance over the boys yet?
How about chewing?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It was that tongue out picture that makes Caue look like Jack Nicholson that did me in


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

This movie is seriously funny :lol:

Looks like Caue is a Dragon-Retriever mix
.. and from Jupiter 

Poor thing :


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! GREAT photos! I am so glad everything is going well for the 3 of you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oaklys Uncle said:


> GREAT video!
> I wonder if that's what Rob's house actually looked like when he got home from work today.
> Has Oliver (the cat) established dominance over the boys yet?
> How about chewing?


The house is still standing. Caue was in his crate while I was at work today. Oliver (the cat) is laying pretty low right now but has sent Caue flying out of the kitchen already.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Here's a pic of Caue sans flexi! Looks like it belongs on a Maine postcard!


STUNNING PHOTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> The house is still standing. Caue was in his crate while I was at work today. Oliver (the cat) is laying pretty low right now but has sent Caue flying out of the kitchen already.


It's amazing how cats can do that!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Whew!!!!! I was away for a long weekend and I missed the whole thing but I just read through this entire thread (it took a while!) What an emotional read! I smiled, I cried, I laughed....

Rob...Congratulations to you and big brother Oakly! Jester is a little jealous that Oakly has a new wrestling buddy but he still can't wait to meet Caue in June at Ryley's Run!

Hilton...I too hope that someday you are rewarded for putting Caue's needs and happiness above your own. It was a truly admirable act.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Jester is a little jealous that Oakly has a new wrestling buddy but he still can't wait to meet Caue in June at Ryley's Run!


What is the date of Ryley's Run this year? Duh, I guess I could just go to the website! I think I just have to come to meet everyone (although I have met Cindy and don't need to drive for hours to see Jester!) In fact, since I remember Jester being the very playful type, he'd probably get along really well with Mitchell! 

If I don't end up with Mitchell, I want someone I know to get him! If I'd gotten him a week sooner, maybe he'd be up at Rob's now, too! But alas, everything has a reason and Mitch came to me a week later than expected (needed to recover from an ear infection) for a reason and came to me as opposed to one of our other many wonderful foster moms for a reason, and I believe it's all designed to lead him to his forever home.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty = boy are you talented. You know evil spelled backward is live so evil caue is now live caue enjoying his new home and brother Oakly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I told Hilton about Ryley's Run. Not sure he will go, but it's a great way to have a reunion.


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I told Hilton about Ryley's Run. Not sure he will go, but it's a great way to have a reunion.


I hear ya  can't ensure right now I will be there but can ensure will do my best to go, it sounds like lots of fun. Thanks for the invite!


----------

